# Speakers for Porch haunt?



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

Howdy. I'm putting together a haunt on my front porch this year (it's a really big porch). In the past, I've just used a CD player to play my Haunt's soundtracks. However, this year, I'd like to put together a simple sound system around my porch. My brother already has a karaoke machine that I can hook speakers to, I just need to find some cheap speakers, since I'm on a limited budget this year. If anyone has suggestions, on either getting speakers or creating a sound system, please post 'em. Thanks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

watch clearance at best buy, radio shack and none the less craigs list!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Also don't forget garage sales, goodwill, etc. - Assuming you're not looking for über high quality. Also consider a 'cheap' pair of speakers you use at Halloween, but gather dust the rest of the year isn't much of a bargain. Whereas a quality set of speakers you can set out for Halloween one night and use with TV/stereo/computer the other 364 days a year might actually be a better use of available funds.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Try online for an inexpensive set of wireless speakers. That way you don't have to mess with wires. Makes hiding the speakers much easier.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea look around now I think speakers will be cool! Look on craigslist and all sorts of places start early though so you dont do things last minute!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

If the Karaoke machine has the power to run ext speakers, so they don't need their own amps. I would check car speakers also. Some of the trashed cars have high dollar speakers in them. If you don't mind a little work, most junk yards are cheap on them.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Watch out with car speaker. Car speaker are most of the time 4ohms and home stereo equipment is usually 8ohms. Using car speakers on a home stereo can burn up the amp. 

Another good place to look for speakers of all shapes and sizes is eBay. I picked up a set of 4 wireless speaker that have a blue light on the top for mood lighting. These type of speaker usually come with a wall adapter but can run on bateries. These particular speaker that I bought are weather restistant. The transmitter can be be plugged into the headphone Jack of any stereo. Thes types of systems are nice for conveinience. After that big night you can use them as surround speaker in you living room or in your back yard as needed. The ones I bought were $50 for the set used and they were in good condition when I got them. These types of speakers also come in many shapes ans sizes.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I have used car speakers on a lot of my stuff. Even for in wall speakers around my house. I also changed out my cheap gemmy speaker in my props with them. Here is what I just found on it.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Will_4_ohm_speakers_work_ok_with_an_8_ohm_amplifier


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I usually disassemble my living room stereo system and move it to the new location. Last year I bought a roll of speaker wire, moved just the speakers to the new spots, and ran the new wire.

My 500w speakers were pumping!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I forgot about wirering them in series. Also if you wire 2 8 ohm speakers in parralel, it makes 4 ohms.


----------

